
 The Economics of Oktoberfest - prakash
http://economistsview.typepad.com/economistsview/2008/10/the-economics-o.html
======
ritug84
Quite an interesting analysis... The explaination on revenue differences
squaring off after a couple of years reflects the legacy that Oktoberfest has
created...Incredible phenomenon that brings millions of people from diverse
nationalities and cultures together year after year… (attended Oktoberfest in
Hong Kong yesterday... but,the spirit of Munich is unparallel!!)

